# Heat lamp recommendations please



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello all 

Is anyone able to recommend a budgie-safe heat lamp & where to buy it in the UK please? 
Thank you


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

will this work for you or is it the wrong one?

http://www.northernparrots.com/mobi...-xQMaHGFgCgcjdX1T8Sb7RavMxWkQx55JwaAnVd8P8HAQ

And here's the bulb you'll need for it 

http://www.northernparrots.com/mobi...X6bja1zUD3HAZoX5q2h6T6Ak1wnA_7b4zEaAv0Y8P8HAQ

See what you think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Jasmine  Ideally I need something to provide warmth but not light as I want to leave it on all the time at the moment. Buddy has been poorly and has been in a very small hospital cage which was easy to keep warm with a heat disc underneath etc, but he's recovered enough to find the hospital cage constricting :jumping1:, and his usual cage is too large to heat effectively with heat disc/fleecy blanket, so I thought a heat lamp might be the answer. I've been looking at the reptile infra red heat lamps which are widely available but I'm not sure if they'd be suitable or not?:confused1:


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

It's best to find bird heat lamps that are bird friendly only mostly because some reptile lamps can be too hot for birds and also some may be covered in PTFE (polytetrafluoroethylene), the same polymer in nonstick cookware that can emit toxic fumes when overheated. I'm sorry my links couldn't be of use but maybe they'll come in use for another situation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks anyway Jasmine - and by the way I think your little Reggie is gorgeous!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*heat*

check out lamp /reflector sold by lady gouldian finch and for precaution we get the fixture that is ceramic and rated for a higher watt bulb but use the heat only lower watt bulb. Blessings Jo Ann:yellow face 2::clap::music:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*heat*

Ceck out lamp /reflector sold by lady gouldian finch and for precaution we get the fixture that is ceramic and rated for a higher watt bulb but use the heat only lower watt bulb. Blessings Jo Ann:yellow face 2::clap::music:


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you very much Jay  I appreciate it I hope you find what you're after 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Many thanks Jo Ann - that is exactly the product I need but I'm hoping to find it here in the UK rather than having it shipped from overseas


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

It's a shame really a lot of good products come from the US or Australia. I wish the UK had more to offer when it comes to exotic animals 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

